# 2 car insurance



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

morning all, 

im looking for the best way to insure 2 cars for myself?
can i do one policy that covers both? the admrial multi car looks like its for 2 people with2 cars... not 1 person with 2 cars

thanks in advance!


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

You can certainly do it with Admiral multi car. It's still effectively 2 separate policies, just discounted. Always worth shopping around though. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

I found that problem when I tried to insure both of mine, I wasn't able to insure two cars without them being seperate policies. Yes they were discounted but I was hoping for a lot less but unfortunately as it's two polives it means you can only carry your ncb over to one car. That's what I found anyways.


----------



## Marky's (Apr 10, 2017)

I had two cars insured through the Admiral multi-car arrangement. 

A Fiesta ST and a BMW 330i which would cost me roughly £700 each to insure. The multi-car policy cost me something like £1000 for them both.


----------



## Chamment (Mar 2, 2017)

Aviva do multi car


----------



## Leigh5t (Aug 10, 2016)

OrangeManDan said:


> I found that problem when I tried to insure both of mine, I wasn't able to insure two cars without them being seperate policies. Yes they were discounted but I was hoping for a lot less but unfortunately as it's two polives it means you can only carry your ncb over to one car. That's what I found anyways.


I'm having this problem with quote me happy (Aviva)

They will insure more than one car in my name, and I will get a multi car discount, but they will only let me use my NBC on one car!


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Esure multi policy worked out cheaper for me than admiral multicar. Worth checking out


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Leigh5t said:


> They will insure more than one car in my name, and I will get a multi car discount, but they will only let me use my NBC on one car!


The existing NCD will only apply to the one vehicle - it is normal for added vehicles to have to build up their own NCD from scratch (unless you have already had another vehicle insured on another policy/company from which you can transfer any accumulated NCD.

If you mean that they won't allow NCD to build up on the extra vehicles, or won't allow you to transfer an existing NCD, I would look for another insurer PDQ.


----------



## Leigh5t (Aug 10, 2016)

Mugwump said:


> The existing NCD will only apply to the one vehicle - it is normal for added vehicles to have to build up their own NCD from scratch (unless you have already had another vehicle insured on another policy/company from which you can transfer any accumulated NCD.
> 
> If you mean that they won't allow NCD to build up on the extra vehicles, or won't allow you to transfer an existing NCD, I would look for another insurer PDQ.


I've had some good, cheap (relative to the competition) years out of quote me happy.... but I think my time with them is coming to an end.


----------



## Leigh5t (Aug 10, 2016)

With regards to the original question...

Admiral's multicar seems reasonably priced but they will only let you use your ncb on one or your two cars.

This seems to be the case with most companies but there are some that claim to be able to 'mirror' your ncb to a second vehicle.

Axa for example.

https://secure.axainsurance.com/faq.axa/afmmain.aspx?faqid=1061


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am with haistings for both my cars in your exact situation (both cars are mine) and their multicar mirrors my NCB to get a discounted price on both cars. It's not as cheap as it would be on 2 separate policies with full NCD but was the cheapest way for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Leigh5t said:


> With regards to the original question...
> 
> Admiral's multicar seems reasonably priced but they will only let you use your ncb on one or your two cars.
> 
> ...


I was able to mirror my ncb when I bought a second car. My broker is Autoline in Newry. They explained that I can only drive one car at a time, so why not.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Esure do multiple policies for 1 person. Each additional policy gets a discounted price. As i was with them before with 1 policy they mirrored my no claims to my other car.


----------



## Leigh5t (Aug 10, 2016)

Leigh5t said:


> With regards to the original question...
> 
> Admiral's multicar seems reasonably priced but they will only let you use your ncb on one or your two cars.
> 
> ...


Since posting this I've taken out an Admiral multicar policy for me and my Mrs on 3 cars. By far the best deal I could find and I've added our home insurance to the policy to give all 3 cars a further discount! 

I can't comment on their service obviously but price is very good........for the first year at least.

Just to add, I needed to cancel both our policies with quote me happy and they wanted £50 per policy cancellation fee. I contacted them, argued the toss, and they cancelled them for nothing!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Leigh5t said:


> Since posting this I've taken out an Admiral multicar policy for me and my Mrs on 3 cars. By far the best deal I could find and I've added our home insurance to the policy to give all 3 cars a further discount!
> 
> I can't comment on their service obviously but price is very good........for the first year at least.
> 
> Just to add, I needed to cancel both our policies with quote me happy and they wanted £50 per policy cancellation fee. I contacted them, argued the toss, and they cancelled them for nothing!


I was with admiral a few years back. They were grand tbh. Only issue I had was when I changed my car in year. They completely ripped me off with the chance of vehicle cost and would not negotiate. I went to cancel, and they said it would cost 50 quid to cancel my policy, plus an extra 120 quid to cover the removal of the discount I was no longer entitled to on our other car as it was no longer a multicar policy. I left at the end of that insurance year.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

